# where to buy RX 480 from?



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

so, IGN is reporting RX 480's price has been decreased.

Radeon RX 480 has its price decreased in India - Technolog

who all are the good sellers now? I've been out of touch with hardware.

I will be upgrading from HD 6950 2 GB.

i5-2500K @ 4.2 Ghz still good to go?


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2016)

This is the cheapest I can find online:- Gigabyte Radeon RX480 GCN Architecture - PCI-E Graphics: Amazon.in: Electronic

- - - Updated - - -

Still costlier. Why don't you wait for the custom cooled versions? Price might settle down by that time.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 26, 2016)

Better wait for custom boards 
Which have better cooling and power management

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------

